# gullible idiot



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

rite so a friend had a foal out of his mare cupple of months back n  helped out alot, picture is with me holdin her. Socilaised her' taught her manners etc. Well today he told me he is gna av to pts as she is "uncontroallble" n "aggresiv" so me bein the gullible t*** i am tuk her of im' she is basicaly been left in a field on her own n learnt no manners. 












Back to basics it is then, am to soft i think' bt couldnt av' her death on my head. we av' the land n time


----------



## putasocinit (28 November 2012)

She is lovely, go for it and well done.


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 November 2012)

nice...........fillys not bad either


----------



## ConnieLove (28 November 2012)

If I had my own land, I'd do the same.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

putasocinit said:



			She is lovely, go for it and well done.
		
Click to expand...

thank ya' she is a lovely gal' just needs remindin her place , my lot have sorted her out a few times she went for litle Morris and he chased her rnd the field (shetland) haha!



Ibblebibble said:



 nice...........fillys not bad either

Click to expand...


cheeky


----------



## Dizzydancer (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble- behave yourself! 
Although i can't disagree! Haha


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

In the first pic I thought you were walking a dog.....lol


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

ConnieLove said:



			If I had my own land, I'd do the same. 

Click to expand...

we r lucky,  just waitin till the mornin n words got out i take anythin and have hundreds


----------



## colour me in (28 November 2012)

How cute was she in first pic! So small how old was she there?


----------



## Natz88 (28 November 2012)

She is lovely & how cute does she look in that first pic


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			In the first pic I thought you were walking a dog.....lol
		
Click to expand...


wasnt blesed with great luks, and on the shrt side 


colour me in said:



			How cute was she in first pic! So small how old was she there?
		
Click to expand...

Nt old n her mum' is onli 13hh, dad was 13.3 so gna be small


----------



## Twinkley Lights (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy she is fab and I bet you will come out on top of this deal.

If you are in the market for more I think Patterdale on here has one that she wanted to release into the wild the other day


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 November 2012)

dizzydancer said:



			Ibblebibble- behave yourself! 
Although i can't disagree! Haha
		
Click to expand...

lol i might be nearly old enough to be his mum but i'm not blind

seriously, i think you've done a good thing rileyboy, type of thing i would do and then have to hide it from the hubby or pretend i was just looking after it


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Rileyboy she is fab and I bet you will come out on top of this deal.

If you are in the market for more I think Patterdale on here has one that she wanted to release into the wild the other day

Click to expand...


yeh' i think i will to she just need remindin like i said my guys r startin tht nd i will back her she shld make a good kids pony very brave gal'

haha! i feel lik that sumtimes with r lot


----------



## KellyJoArnold (28 November 2012)

Wow. And like others said, the foals not too bad either


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			lol i might be nearly old enough to be his mum but i'm not blind

seriously, i think you've done a good thing rileyboy, type of thing i would do and then have to hide it from the hubby or pretend i was just looking after it

Click to expand...

Dad tuk one glance shuk his head nd walked off mutterin to hiself.


----------



## clydesdale (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



 nice...........fillys not bad either

Click to expand...

my thoughts excatly


----------



## SadKen (28 November 2012)

She's adorable! 

Perhaps photo #1 should be the cover shot for some sort of calendar... I'm not blind either


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

clydesdale said:



			my thoughts excatly 

Click to expand...

shamless the lot of ya'


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Oh Riley Oh Riley.......................

Beware of the COUGARS !

you have done it now - they are not used to seeing young men in the flesh on here...

you have been warned !


----------



## Hippona (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



 nice...........fillys not bad either

Click to expand...

You is norty....


----------



## -Sj- (28 November 2012)

How you doooin'!! 


Well done you, pony is lovely! I'm sure she'll be fine once you get working away!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (28 November 2012)

Wow. And like others said, the foals not too bad either  

Tup tup tup tup tupping......


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

-Sj- said:



			How you doooin'!! 


Well done you, pony is lovely! I'm sure she'll be fine once you get working away!
		
Click to expand...


Thank ya' cldnt do with havin her pts she is to young, let me pick one of her feet up toay, farrier comin in 2 weeks so hav till then to get her pickin em all up nicely can b snatchy.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Oh Riley Oh Riley.......................

Beware of the COUGARS !

you have done it now - they are not used to seeing young men in the flesh on here...

you have been warned !



Click to expand...


Hahah! 
Shal edit maself out nxt time


----------



## Toast (28 November 2012)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Wow. And like others said, the foals not too bad either  

Tup tup tup tup tupping......
		
Click to expand...

*chuckle!!*


----------



## Archiesmummy (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Hahah! 
Shal edit maself out nxt time 

Click to expand...

No, don't x  (I feel rather shameful but it had to be said )


----------



## shannonandtay (28 November 2012)

Theres something about a strapping bloke with a sweet baby animal that makes me go ahhhhhhh  better than the ones round my way who usually have pitbulls on a lead


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

shannonandtay said:



			Theres something about a strapping bloke with a sweet baby animal that makes me go ahhhhhhh  better than the ones round my way who usually have pitbulls on a lead 

Click to expand...



to b fair tht picture make me luk nothin like a traveller, haha! 

hm' lots of them round here, wlkin like they have a limp


----------



## shannonandtay (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			to b fair tht picture make me luk nothin like a traveller, haha! 

hm' lots of them round here, wlkin like they have a limp 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha you must live near me


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

shannonandtay said:



			Ha Ha you must live near me 

Click to expand...

They r always the ones who look aggresive bt r harmless 

haha! 

are u syain i am a limpy tool with my aggresiv horse ?


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

That's a nice looking pony you've g


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Blooming phone!!!
That's a nice looking pony you've got there. And I gotta agree with everyone else....


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			Blooming phone!!!
That's a nice looking pony you've got there. And I gotta agree with everyone else.... 

Click to expand...

Thank you' she is gna be crackin hopefuly !


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			hm' lots of them round here, wlkin like they have a limp 

Click to expand...




Rileyboy said:



			haha! 

are u syain i am a limpy tool with my aggresiv horse ? 

Click to expand...

lol, i'm not going to be able to keep a straight face now when i see our local 'limpy tools' 

mind you i must look a bit of a tool myself at the moment as i twisted my ankle last week so have a proper limp omg that explains why the local limpys all say hello to me now they think i'm one of them


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			lol, i'm not going to be able to keep a straight face now when i see our local 'limpy tools' 

mind you i must look a bit of a tool myself at the moment as i twisted my ankle last week so have a proper limp omg that explains why the local limpys all say hello to me now they think i'm one of them

Click to expand...

Better b careful will b invitin you round, dress code trackies hangin off your arse n you av' to smash your teeth out with a hamer


----------



## Patterdale (28 November 2012)

I'm deffos dumping my sister in laws horrible little pony on you! I can threaten it with the glue factory if that would help??


Good on you though, she looks v nice  
All my horses are cast offs too 'if you can catch it you can have it' jobs and they are the best ones once you get round them!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			I'm deffos dumping my sister in laws horrible little pony on you! I can threaten it with the glue factory if that would help??


Good on you though, she looks v nice  
All my horses are cast offs too 'if you can catch it you can have it' jobs and they are the best ones once you get round them!
		
Click to expand...

haha! im to soft thts my problem, just tie it to the fence 

Ah hopefuly she will be crakin after abit of work


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			to b fair tht picture make me luk nothin like a traveller, haha! 

hm' lots of them round here, wlkin like they have a limp 

Click to expand...


telling them its limp NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  !!

Don't feed the COUGARS 

they will be down in droves..... 
your going to have to go on the run


----------



## smokey (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Better b careful will b invitin you round, dress code trackies hangin off your arse n you av' to smash your teeth out with a hamer  

Click to expand...

Lol, a fair description of our locals as well. 
Well done on taking her on, she looks like a proper wee cracker.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

smokey said:



			Lol, a fair description of our locals as well. 
Well done on taking her on, she looks like a proper wee cracker. 

Click to expand...

always get em' village idiots they r called round ere'  thank yah she is a sweet girl just dunt know any manners


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

So have we scrapped the 'turn them loose' plan and are we now going with the new 'send them all to Rileyboy' plan?? Because if we are, I want in!


----------



## Patterdale (28 November 2012)

Haha that's best dress code EVER! That's my New Years party sorted!


----------



## Spotsrock (28 November 2012)

Very pretty. pony's Ok too lol


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			So have we scrapped the 'turn them loose' plan and are we now going with the new 'send them all to Rileyboy' plan?? Because if we are, I want in!  

Click to expand...

takin' it i dont have a say in tha' haha !


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Nope! Sorry!! You will just end up with a bunch of the HHO women turn up at your door. Some might even bring a pony! Lol


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			Nope! Sorry!! You will just end up with a bunch of the HHO women turn up at your door. Some might even bring a pony! Lol
		
Click to expand...

will av' to hide in the fied shelter


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			will av' to hide in the fied shelter 

Click to expand...

Riley - have you seen the latest LYNX advert ???? - think you best start buidling a bigger field shelter !


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Riley - have you seen the latest LYNX advert ???? - think you best start buidling a bigger field shelter !


Click to expand...

am' sure my horsey smell will put em' off n when i tlk quick my accent makes me ard' to understand will sound like some mentalist tht smells abit


----------



## Littlelegs (28 November 2012)

I'm with ibblebibble, lovely pics!


----------



## Shysmum (28 November 2012)

Give her here, she's MINE !!!!


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Seriously?? You think smelling of horses will put them off?? Lol!!! It's a horse forum, will probably attract more instead of driving them away


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I'm with ibblebibble, lovely pics!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! thank ya'


----------



## flump (28 November 2012)

Bit gorgeous!!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Give her here, she's MINE !!!! 

Click to expand...

haha! im sure afta tomorrow i will gladly give her, she is a biter alot of work to do with her 



Ginger_Nut said:



			Seriously?? You think smelling of horses will put them off?? Lol!!! It's a horse forum, will probably attract more instead of driving them away 

Click to expand...

Haha! didnt relly think of that,  i will av' to do the scary traveller front  haha


----------



## missroses nanna (28 November 2012)

Horsey smell noooooo probs ..... Very nice


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

One of my really good friends is a traveller, and having seen the not very nice side of her, I'm fairly sure you will be a piece of cake. Besides, if you smell of lynx and horses, ain't a force on this earth that'll stop us lot!!


----------



## Achinghips (28 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Give her here, she's MINE !!!! 

Click to expand...

Nooooo - she's mine!  Got any more pics Rileyboy (but leave the filly out?)


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

Come on RileyBoy enough teasing us, give us a picture of you facing the camera!! And I'm not a cougar.... only 24 


Nice filly.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

missroses nanna said:



			Horsey smell noooooo probs ..... Very nice 

Click to expand...

haha !


Ginger_Nut said:



			One of my really good friends is a traveller, and having seen the not very nice side of her, I'm fairly sure you will be a piece of cake. Besides, if you smell of lynx and horses, ain't a force on this earth that'll stop us lot!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah well wil give the locals sumthin' to tlk about


----------



## Liesel (28 November 2012)

You lot are shameless lol

Rileyboy if I were you I would keep one eye open sleeping at night. You never know which one will turn up in the middle of the night with ill mannered (allegedly) ponies in tow!


----------



## Pidgeon (28 November 2012)

Cracking pony hope she turns out well, really pleased you saved her. LOL at the cougars, down girls down, he's only just started coming on here don't scare him off just yet, we want more pics don't we?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

haha!! you lot r quite scary


----------



## Pidgeon (28 November 2012)

They're great, once they calm down over the excitement of a male on the forum.


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			They're great, once they calm down over the excitement of a male on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty of males on here, just none that look like THAT!


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			haha!! you lot r quite scary
		
Click to expand...

sorry... I suppose I should stop harassing the new guy and make some food for the OH


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			sorry... I suppose I should stop harassing the new guy and make some food for the OH 

Click to expand...

haha ! an maried, shamless the lot of ya'


----------



## TheresaW (28 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			I'm deffos dumping my sister in laws horrible little pony on you! I can threaten it with the glue factory if that would help??


Good on you though, she looks v nice  
All my horses are cast offs too 'if you can catch it you can have it' jobs and they are the best ones once you get round them!
		
Click to expand...


My Suffolk cross was a cast off, was practically thrown at me.  Was rude, ignorant, the list goes on.  Nicest fella you could ever meet now.  Takes all my beginner mates who have never ridden on quiet little hacks, the kids all love him, and he is just a perfect gentleman 99% of the time.  Only time he can be a pain, is when it is wet and cold and he's hungry.  Leave him in the field too long during winter at your peril.

Have to agree with a few of the other ladies on here


----------



## Achinghips (28 November 2012)

scottishmiss said:



			There are plenty of males on here, just none that look like THAT! 

Click to expand...

We need a new forum for pictures of all our male "members"


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2012)

oh dear, have Shils, slinks, and rest of the trouble lot seen this yet!


Lovely pic..... lol
And word of advise alot of women like an accent! and don't let on what area you are in or you will be stalked!


----------



## shampain (28 November 2012)

This is amusing beyond words. (good luck with all the attention, Riley)
She looks like a sweetheart, and it sounds like she's in very good hands. I'm sure she'll regain her manners in no time.


----------



## PollyP (28 November 2012)

Oh dear Rileyboy, you've asked for it now! 

Gorgeous little pony, I'm sure she will turn out lovely in your care!


----------



## Welsh (28 November 2012)

This calls for more pics, horses... men... kittens...
men & kittens, kittens & horses.. 
I don't mind at all 

*Grabs a galaxy & settles down in anticipation*


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Hopefully i wil do rite by her, n she wil make a good kids pony type or ride n drive. 

i will keep my location hiden then


----------



## Patterdale (28 November 2012)

I love how everyone conveniently ignore OP saying that he's married.......

Crikey no wonder we don't have too many men sticking around here!


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			We need a new forum for pictures of all our male "members"

Click to expand...

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			I love how everyone conveniently ignore OP saying that he's married.......

Crikey no wonder we don't have too many men sticking around here! 

Click to expand...


I am nt married unless u no somthin i dunt ! haha! was sayin its shamless some of um r married  must of worded it wrong


----------



## Welsh (28 November 2012)

Hey I said kittens & horses too!!

lol


----------



## SKY (28 November 2012)

i hope you keep her after your trainning her and dont give her back.  she is sooooooooo cute.  best of luck.  it will be worth it.


----------



## TheresaW (28 November 2012)

Lay off the young man, he's only "just backed"


----------



## Patterdale (28 November 2012)

Ah I see! 

Then go nuts everyone! 

I actually am married, so won't be joining in......but I think you have plenty of admirers already!


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I am nt married
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....you might as well stand outside nekkid with a hunting horn, there'll be a swarm any time now...


----------



## smokey (28 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			I love how everyone conveniently ignore OP saying that he's married.......

Crikey no wonder we don't have too many men sticking around here! 

Click to expand...

Don't think that's what he meant , think he was saying that one of the posters was shameless as she was married! Like it'll make a difference either way! .
Poor Rileyboy, he'll surely get an education here!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

SKY said:



			i hope you keep her after your trainning her and dont give her back.  she is sooooooooo cute.  best of luck.  it will be worth it.
		
Click to expand...


I wnt give her back, if worst comes to worst i will get her to a point where she cn be sold to a a good home rideable etc.


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Urm..... 
Riley boy - by the time this lot have educated you, you will be RileyMan !  

Please be careful when you get pm;s asking about your breaking, backing and bringing on services..... it may not be everything you think


----------



## Shysmum (28 November 2012)

^^^ HAHAHA, too very true - welcome to the world of HHO women


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			Oh dear....you might as well stand outside nekkid with a hunting horn, there'll be a swarm any time now...

Click to expand...

haha, afraid my horses come first 



smokey said:



			Don't think that's what he meant , think he was saying that one of the posters was shameless as she was married! Like it'll make a difference either way! .
Poor Rileyboy, he'll surely get an education here! 

Click to expand...


Nt sure if i want that education haha


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 November 2012)

Lmao am loving this thread rileyboy hurry up with pics ... getting old waiting!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

little_pink_monkey25 said:



			Lmao am loving this thread rileyboy hurry up with pics ... getting old waiting!
		
Click to expand...

no chance now, im all self conscous haha


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			haha, afraid my horses come first 

Click to expand...


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2012)

Lol gingerwitch don't scare him away......after the singlefarmer thread I haven't seen everyone this excited in a while!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 November 2012)

far too much demand for the photos rileyboy not nice to keep so many ladies waiting ;-)


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

little_pink_monkey25 said:



			far too much demand for the photos rileyboy not nice to keep so many ladies waiting ;-)
		
Click to expand...

^^^

C'mon, get uploading!


----------



## SKY (28 November 2012)

omg what are you lot like, give the boy a break, or he wont come back.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

On iPad now so no chnce haha  no wunder he ran 4 the hills


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2012)

Lol he is still around, just knows to word things better or they pounce


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:





Click to expand...

Down Ginger Nut ! Down


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Oh rite ! Haha next time I shal cut myself out


----------



## Spotsrock (28 November 2012)

Uploaded yet?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Nt planin on haha


----------



## LittleBlackMule (28 November 2012)

Hmmm... I've just stumbled across this thread, could have sworn it was HHO but I must have ended up on a porn site instead... !

Anyway girls, I think I might have an advantage over you lot; seem to remember Rileyboy saying he would like to get into trotters.. well I've got a stunning 3 year old full bred filly who's a granddaughter to Rorschach.. beat that!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 November 2012)

def putting years on me waiting ( only 26 !!) ;-)


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Haha! Its these ladies, nt anythin with me


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

How bout we be nice to you and you thank us by posting a pic?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

No chance am nuthin special, hence why I spend my day with horses n other men haha!


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

OMG!!  :O i cant believe you women!!! Any body would think you had never seen a bloke before!! Run Rileyboy run while you still can!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Fii said:



			OMG!!  :O i cant believe you women!!! Any body would think you had never seen a bloke before!! Run Rileyboy run while you still can!!
		
Click to expand...

I think they have hobbled him !


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 November 2012)

good idea ginger nut


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Mentaly scard sums it up haha


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Hmmm... I've just stumbled across this thread, could have sworn it was HHO but I must have ended up on a porn site instead... !

Anyway girls, I think I might have an advantage over you lot; seem to remember Rileyboy saying he would like to get into trotters.. well I've got a stunning 3 year old full bred filly who's a granddaughter to Rorschach.. beat that!
		
Click to expand...


Big daddy is off Rorschach to, in other words you got 1 hell of a filly


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Lee gettin in there haha


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Lee gettin in there haha
		
Click to expand...


Naa I just like good horses and cheaper to run....lol


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

They cnt moan at yeh' either thats the plus I find  haha


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			They cnt moan at yeh' either thats the plus I find  haha
		
Click to expand...

yeah and that ^^^^^ lol


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 November 2012)

omg 2 boys i hope someone knows cpr !!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Big daddy is off Rorschach to, in other words you got 1 hell of a filly 

Click to expand...

Oh I know that don't you worry! She's the spit of her grandsire, paces for fun in the field.


----------



## Bigbenji (28 November 2012)

What a bunch of dirty old doris's we have on here! 

Rileyboy- rookie mistake putting a picture of yourself up. Stay stong lad. Stay stong . . . . . .


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Neva again haha


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

Bigbenji said:






Rileyboy- rookie mistake putting a picture of yourself up. Stay stong lad. Stay stong . . . . . .
		
Click to expand...




Rileyboy said:



			Neva again haha
		
Click to expand...

I think the title of this thread now has a whole new meaning haha! 

But in all seriousness, can we please have another pic? We ask nicely!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

It does haha! 

Cheeky but no am standin my ground


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2012)

So you spend your day with horses and other men? I guess these lady's are going to be really heart broken


----------



## jules9203 (28 November 2012)

Looks like you have just unwittingly (or otherwise?) just joined the equestrian version of a dating website .......!!!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Haha ! Na I hav my eye on someone  for a few months now


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

jules9203 said:



			Looks like you have just unwittingly (or otherwise?) just joined the equestrian version of a dating website .......!!!
		
Click to expand...


If only we really had these, or farmer ones, I would like a farmer husband! Like from the yeo valley adverts!! 

Takers???


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			It does haha! 

Cheeky but no am standin my ground 

Click to expand...

Wonder how you gonna get out of this one....haha


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Haha ! Na I hav my eye on someone  for a few months now 

Click to expand...

Well get in there, she's be a fool to turn you down


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

Hey girls, Lee1984 is IRISH! I do like me an irish type!!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Duno Lee haha ! 

Am workin on it


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

scottishmiss said:



			Hey girls, Lee1984 is IRISH! I do like me an irish type!! 

Click to expand...

Rileys Irish as well..........


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

Glad I joined this forum after all


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Thought I got away with tht Lee thanks  haha


----------



## Lexie81 (28 November 2012)

Lovely filly! Good luck with her


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Rileys Irish as well.......... 

Click to expand...

Two for the price of one?? i do like a bog off offer!!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 November 2012)

am northern Irish!!!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Rileys Irish as well.......... 

Click to expand...

You will both be worn out if this lot get hold of you


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Thought I got away with tht Lee thanks  haha
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome  lol


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			You will both be worn out if this lot get hold of you 

Click to expand...

God loves a tryer  lol


----------



## TandD (28 November 2012)

scottishmiss said:



			Like from the yeo valley adverts!! 

Takers???
		
Click to expand...

you have good taste scotmiss!!!!! i'd have my self a really hot singing farmer!

you irish guys can't sing can you?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Lik a strangled cat


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Lik a strangled cat
		
Click to expand...

Classic haha


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Can you actually spell?  Or do you need more than one kind of education....?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

This again ? Haha, probably do but not from people like u


----------



## Elsiecat (28 November 2012)

You all horrify me! Although I can't say I expected any different from you hoard of cougars 
Run for the hills lads


----------



## shannonandtay (28 November 2012)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Hmmm... I've just stumbled across this thread, could have sworn it was HHO but I must have ended up on a porn site instead... !

Anyway girls, I think I might have an advantage over you lot; seem to remember Rileyboy saying he would like to get into trotters.. well I've got a stunning 3 year old full bred filly who's a granddaughter to Rorschach.. beat that!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but do you have a Kerry blue


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			This again ? Haha, probably do but not from people like u 

Click to expand...

If you met her you might regret saying that


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			This again ? Haha, probably do but not from people like u 

Click to expand...

Hahahah!!  'people like me'   Love it. 

Your loss, sunshine.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Meanin ? Think for a 21 yr old who owns his own house nt got a mortgage I dunt need spellin I am my own boss


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

21 eh...?  *licks lips*


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Haha


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			21 eh...?  *licks lips*
		
Click to expand...

Down Chico, DOWN!!!
 Now look what you did Rileyboy!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2012)

Well that's the last mistake letting them know your age!


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

shannonandtay said:



			Ahh but do you have a Kerry blue 

Click to expand...

It can be dyed any colour he likes !!!!!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Sorry


----------



## TandD (28 November 2012)

haha! you *are* a pretty gullible idiot !!!! age, financial status, own business...... soon we'll have your number and address!!!!!
good work everyone, keep it up


----------



## Shysmum (28 November 2012)

Hmmm, this has dissolved into a man hunt I see.......hmmmmm


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Hmmm, this has dissolved into a man hunt I see.......hmmmmm 

Click to expand...

think its boy hunt acording to the name !


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Ay ! 21 no boy


----------



## holeymoley (28 November 2012)

21... hello


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Hmmm, this has dissolved into a man hunt I see.......hmmmmm 

Click to expand...

weel they banned fox hunting, at least this is legal......just!!


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			think its boy hunt acording to the name !
		
Click to expand...

Suits me, I like 'em young...


----------



## Shysmum (28 November 2012)

Right then, so tell us about this "grabbing" then ??


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Dug yourself a hole now aint ya riley.... haha


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Haha! Its great Peraps the only cultur you can get away with grabbin a gal' an gettin a kiss without a slap.


----------



## Shysmum (28 November 2012)

Ok Lee, you tell us......... can women grab men, and if so, where ??


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Not yet Lee dunt know where I live


----------



## Shysmum (28 November 2012)

Same question to you Riley


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Haha! Its great Peraps the only cultur you can get away with grabbin a gal' an gettin a kiss without a slap. 

Click to expand...

This ^^^^^


----------



## goatbabies (28 November 2012)

You can grab me any time sweet cheeks


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 November 2012)

Riley, aren't you quite young? All these desperate women chasing a what: 17 year old?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Now thts just nasty 17? Am 21 haha


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Not yet Lee dunt know where I live 

Click to expand...

Not going to Beaulieu road sales tomorrow are you rileyboy?


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Riley, aren't you quite young? All these desperate women chasing a what: 17 year old? 

Click to expand...

I resent being called 'desperate' 

I just like youngsters....


----------



## TandD (28 November 2012)

im sure you told us all riley that you live in lestershire!!!!! or somewhere around there!...so we have a vague idea


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Can't beat a bit of a tussle before they get used to being between experienced legs.


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Fii said:



			Not going to Beaulieu road sales tomorrow are you rileyboy?  

Click to expand...


Its the foal sale tomorrow aint it?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Now thts just nasty 17? Am 21 haha
		
Click to expand...

Not nasty, just fishing for an actual age to make the middle aged types ashamed. Thanks for giving it.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Nah haha ! No where near


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			Can't beat a bit of a tussle before they get used to being between experienced legs.
		
Click to expand...

*Spits wine every where!!!*


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Not nasty, just fishing for an actual age to make the middle aged types ashamed. Thanks for giving it. 

Click to expand...

He's been telling us for the last two pages...


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Nah cant get anymore till joey goes


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Fii said:



			*Spits wine every where!!!*
		
Click to expand...

What?  I thought we were talking about horses?  I don't know what YOU were thinking???


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Its the foal sale tomorrow aint it?
		
Click to expand...

i think so, not sure i will make it though!


----------



## TandD (28 November 2012)

ok i change that to Lancashire...unless your lieing to us all.......?


----------



## Elsiecat (28 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Right then, so tell us about this "grabbing" then ?? 

Click to expand...

21.. erm.. 

Can I for my 18th present??? PLEAAAAASE???


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Haha nt fallen for that one


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

someone chasing you up.....lol


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Nah cant get anymore till joey goes
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh but you have been before??


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Maybe, maybe nt 

N yeh Lee haha !


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Maybe, maybe nt 

N yeh Lee haha !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quirky (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			Can't beat a bit of a tussle before they get used to being between experienced legs.
		
Click to expand...

Is 'experienced legs' defined in a similar way as an experienced rider is? 
Ridden many, many horses of varying ability over a number of years


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

they will all be on your door step tommorrow haha


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

quirky said:



			Is 'experienced legs' defined in a similar way as an experienced rider is? 
Ridden many, many horses of varying ability over a number of years 

Click to expand...

Or....can ride a buck...never unseated, ....


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Fii said:



			Or....can ride a buck...never unseated, ....  

Click to expand...

Till they find an horse thats chucks them right of balance...


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2012)

Okay.....,I think I'm going to leave this thread alone now, my brain can't take it


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Till they find an horse thats chucks them right of balance...

Click to expand...

Horse???.... .......Oh right....yes horse!


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

You ladies have issues  haha


----------



## Welsh (28 November 2012)

I HAD to come back for a look and I'm just giggling like crazy now at this!!
lol


----------



## missroses nanna (28 November 2012)

Brilliant laughing away to myself reading...... Well done rileyboy


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Well wat can I say


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			You ladies have issues  haha
		
Click to expand...

Rileyboy..... you have got issues - you have been on HHO for almost a week - and your still calling them ladies ?????? oh dear

lamb to the slaughter me thinks?? :


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Bought up to call em ladies haha


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

650kg of horse...65kg of boy...not much difference once you are on board...except you tend to have better communication from the horse...


----------



## Bexy_86 (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			lamb to the slaughter me thinks?? :
		
Click to expand...

GW I have to agree!

Riley, Thank you for giving me the best laugh I have had all week! (been a bad week )


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

PMSL Chico...and on that note i am off to me bed...play nicely you lot!!


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Bexy_86 said:



			GW I have to agree!

Riley, Thank you for giving me the best laugh I have had all week! (been a bad week )
		
Click to expand...

You don't get out much then?


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Bought up to call em ladies haha 

Click to expand...

we are brought up not dragged up tought to respect our elders lol


----------



## Fii (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			we are brought up not dragged up tought to respect our elders lol 

Click to expand...

OI!!! do you want a slap!!


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			we are brought up not dragged up tought to respect our elders lol 

Click to expand...

That's nice.  I like a well mannered colt.


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Hahaha !! Great one Lee  am off for the night good luck Lee


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			I think they have hobbled him ! 

Click to expand...

Now there's a thought!



little_pink_monkey25 said:



			good idea ginger nut 

Click to expand...

I'm full of them, I am! 



slightlyconfused said:



			So you spend your day with horses and other men? I guess these lady's are going to be really heart broken

Click to expand...

Not heart broken, more like spoilt for choice!! 



My goodness, I leave the thread to do actual stuff and come back to this! Been sat here laughing, this is great, please do keep it up!!


----------



## Queenbee (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



 nice...........fillys not bad either

Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out with flash ibble... That was going to be my line 

Wow, just wow! How on earth did I miss this thread...



That's all I have to say, apart from I'm up for 'grabs'


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			That's nice.  I like a well mannered colt.
		
Click to expand...

Urmmmmm - wonder if he always does as he is told ?????


----------



## Bexy_86 (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			You don't get out much then?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, this nag is on box rest thanks to wearing stupid shoes and twisting ankle, only time i get out is to look after the pony


----------



## Fuzznugget (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Urmmmmm - wonder if he always does as he is told ?????  

Click to expand...


Well if not, I'm sure a couple of smacks with a crop will straighten him out


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Urmmmmm - wonder if he always does as he is told ?????  

Click to expand...

They don't have to.  As long as they are halter broken, I am quite happy to further their education.


----------



## FreddiesGal (28 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



 nice...........fillys not bad either

Click to expand...

I thought the same


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			That's nice.  I like a well mannered colt.
		
Click to expand...

Full of them me, Manners that is.


----------



## Queenbee (28 November 2012)

Actually boys, you're probably better off staying well clear of me... I have been know to send more than my horses off for castration


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

Bexy_86 said:



			Nope, this nag is on box rest thanks to wearing stupid shoes and twisting ankle, only time i get out is to look after the pony 

Click to expand...

You have my sympathy.  I had a 'twisted' ankle for about nine months...but then I wear shoes like this, so what can I expect?


----------



## Rileyboy (28 November 2012)

Like to see you try  haha


----------



## Bexy_86 (28 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			You have my sympathy.  I had a 'twisted' ankle for about nine months...but then I wear shoes like this, so what can I expect?






Click to expand...

If they were boots then that is pretty much what I was wearing, oops


----------



## Chico Mio (28 November 2012)

I find the boots easier...more support round the ankle - and somewhere for the spurs.


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Like to see you try  haha
		
Click to expand...

Riley sounds like you will be ridern round the stable not the other way round....hahaha


----------



## Queenbee (28 November 2012)

Watch it Riley... Chicks into some kinky ****, she has one of these at home for her trainees...


----------



## lee1984 (28 November 2012)

That suit riley he's into cobs....haha


----------



## Mogg (28 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			we r lucky,  just waitin till the mornin n words got out i take anythin and have hundreds 

Click to expand...

I'm an old, broken nag but very friendly and willing with a kind eye (only one eye mind, but its very kind )  ....can i tie myself to your fence or deliver myself straight to your door  



Seriously, nice little filly and a really nice thing for u to do, bet she'll be grand.


----------



## teresagarsden (28 November 2012)

This has made me laugh so much, you lot are nutters and Riley boy you certainly are giving them all a run for their money :O)
Love the little filly she looks like she will be a cracking sort in a few years, Also your broodmare off the other thread is stunning and foalie too.
Good luck with the filly would love to see more pics of her as she gains more experience.

As for this lot I would be tempted to take 24 various random shots of you, post 1 a day throughout December, and let them print it out and put all the pieces together like a big christmas Riley Boy jigsaw..........LOL


----------



## Ladyinred (28 November 2012)

shannonandtay said:



			Theres something about a strapping bloke with a sweet baby animal that makes me go ahhhhhhh  better than the ones round my way who usually have pitbulls on a lead 

Click to expand...

I didn't go aaaaaahhhhhhh... I went PHWOAR!!  Nice.... errrr... pony


----------



## Starbucks (29 November 2012)

Haha, not read the whole thing but I think you are my mates long lost brother!


----------



## Starbucks (29 November 2012)

They were trying to look posh here.


----------



## suffolkmare (29 November 2012)

OMG, what a giggle...Thanks for the entertainment! Oh, and well done Rileyboy...an act of compassion, and showing kindness to the pony too  I can nod off with a smile on my face...


----------



## alainax (29 November 2012)

Welsh said:



			This calls for more pics, horses... men... kittens...
men & kittens, kittens & horses.. 
I don't mind at all 

*Grabs a galaxy & settles down in anticipation*
		
Click to expand...




TheresaW said:



			Lay off the young man, he's only "just backed" 

Click to expand...




Chico Mio said:



			650kg of horse...65kg of boy...not much difference once you are on board...except you tend to have better communication from the horse...
		
Click to expand...

Lmao comedy genius! You lot are brilliant. 

Riley... I know the feeling, being one of the few girls on a particular car forum.... However.... This lot are a Million times worse than the men are  


I clicked on the thread when you first posted it.. And thought uh oh! 
24 pages and still going


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Lernt my lesson


----------



## Irishbabygirl (29 November 2012)

Well that was an interesting read! How did I miss all that last night! Lol!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (29 November 2012)

I'm sat at work reading it and trying not to laugh out loud too much. I see the usual suspects have sniffed out a young 'un


----------



## Chico Mio (29 November 2012)

I would point out I NEVER come in NL voluntarily and was actually directed to this thread by someone (who shall remain nameless) who thought I might find it entertaining...



They were wrong.


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

U lot all hav isues


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 November 2012)

Hey, don't class us all the same, I am only interested in seeing your horses more photos of them would be appreciated. Can't believe people didn't realise you are Irish, you are able to write with an Irish accent amazing!


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

Chico Mio said:



			I would point out *I NEVER come in NL* voluntarily and was actually directed to this thread by someone (who shall remain nameless) who thought I might find it entertaining...

They were wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Far far too much information - i dont want to know what your do or do not do in your Lounge be it old or new


----------



## WelshD (29 November 2012)

GW I'm not sure its good for you to raise your blood pressure so much while injured! 

Lovely filly OP


----------



## Chico Mio (29 November 2012)

Cannot quote on phone, GW, but once again spelling seems to be the issue there...


----------



## thehorsephotographer (29 November 2012)

Sat here having a laugh at this post....daughter told me about it.  Then she tells me I'm a "cougar" (never heard of it before!) then I notice Riley's status has gone to "just backed...."

Too funny.


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 November 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Hey, don't class us all the same, I am only interested in seeing your horses more photos of them would be appreciated. Can't believe people didn't realise you are Irish, you are able to write with an Irish accent amazing! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

WelshD said:



			GW I'm not sure its good for you to raise your blood pressure so much while injured! 

Lovely filly OP
		
Click to expand...

~Only another 8 days to go...... woooo hoooo.....watch out Riley boy - i am spending hours on google earth....... think i am getting close to ya now ..... what a pot of gold i will find at the end of this rainbow...... run boy run  :


----------



## thehorsephotographer (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			~Only another 8 days to go...... woooo hoooo.....watch out Riley boy - i am spending hours on google earth....... think i am getting close to ya now ..... what a pot of gold i will find at the end of this rainbow...... run boy run  : 

Click to expand...

You wait while his missus reads this thread.....


----------



## Ibblebibble (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			U lot all hav isues 

Click to expand...

lol now come on if we'd have all said 'fecking hell mate put a bag over your head you're scaring the horses' you'd have been a bit upset wouldn't you


----------



## AJ & Kiz (29 November 2012)

Originally Posted by Ibblebibble  
 nice...........fillys not bad either

HAHA theres not just me that thought that then and irish pwwwoooahhh  the lads at work take the mic out of me when someone Irish calls i go all red faced and queezy haha x


----------



## Ibblebibble (29 November 2012)

AJ & Kiz said:



			Originally Posted by Ibblebibble  
 nice...........fillys not bad either

HAHA theres not just me that thought that then and irish pwwwoooahhh  the lads at work take the mic out of me when someone Irish calls i go all red faced and queezy haha x
		
Click to expand...

lol my uncle's Irish so i'm used to it,


----------



## Jenni_ (29 November 2012)

Are you wearing flip flops Riley Boy? lol.

she's cute though....

edit - oh god, poor you! Look at all the attention you're getting from the women


----------



## Jenni_ (29 November 2012)

alainax said:



			Lmao comedy genius! You lot are brilliant. 

*Riley... I know the feeling, being one of the few girls on a particular car forum.... *However.... This lot are a Million times worse than the men are 

Click to expand...

This, my dear, is sorted by having a unisex alias, and only having it changed when you have been to meets / weekends away - shocked everyone, and have been accepted as a person and not a pair of tits driving a nice car


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Haha! made work beter today, lads found it funni 

N the accent is fine til i tlk fast then you wnt understand a word haha 

Not flip flops rather wear bags on my feet,


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 November 2012)

this thread is hilarious!!   def one of my favs, reminds me of when another one of the few male HHO'ers posted a pic of himself in jods!!!


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

KateandSpotlight said:



			this thread is hilarious!!   def one of my favs, reminds me of when another one of the few male HHO'ers posted a pic of himself in jods!!! 

Click to expand...


yeh it is, lucky i dnt ride in jods haha


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			yeh it is, lucky i dnt ride in jods haha
		
Click to expand...

haha yes I think you would literally be hunted down by the ladies just to catch a glimpse of you in jods!


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

KateandSpotlight said:



			haha yes I think you would literally be hunted down by the ladies just to catch a glimpse of you in jods! 

Click to expand...



wld never ride in them, to formal luking haha


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			wld never ride in them, to formal luking haha 

Click to expand...

and also a bit tight in certain areas maybe....  lol


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

KateandSpotlight said:



			and also a bit tight in certain areas maybe....  lol
		
Click to expand...



Haha! wldnt no, neva had em' on


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 November 2012)

Lol you should try them and see, never know you might like them


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

KateandSpotlight said:



			Lol you should try them and see, never know you might like them 

Click to expand...


Already nown as the soft one out tht wil just giv em sumthin else to laff about haha


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 November 2012)

Hehe  
Your new addition is lovely, love a good coloured


----------



## Queenbee (29 November 2012)

thehorsephotographer said:



			Sat here having a laugh at this post....daughter told me about it.  Then she tells me I'm a "cougar" (never heard of it before!) then I notice Riley's status has gone to "just backed...."

Too funny.  

Click to expand...


Love it


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			yeh it is, lucky i dnt ride in jods haha
		
Click to expand...

just your flip flops  .....??????


----------



## katastrophykat (29 November 2012)

Aww Rileyboy, that's a baptism of fire for you isn't it!! New pony looks nice- best of luck with her... 

Now... Was it Lancashire you lived in?!


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			just your flip flops  .....??????
		
Click to expand...

mite be why i hav been gettin funny luks 



katastrophykat said:



			Aww Rileyboy, that's a baptism of fire for you isn't it!! New pony looks nice- best of luck with her... 

Now... Was it Lancashire you lived in?! 

Click to expand...


Nt fallen' for that one


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Aww Rileyboy, that's a baptism of fire for you isn't it!! New pony looks nice- best of luck with her... 

Now... Was it Lancashire you lived in?! 

Click to expand...

Dont worry i am nearly there.....


----------



## Tinsel Town (29 November 2012)

Hehe gingerwitch!


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Dont worry i am nearly there..... 

Click to expand...

shld i b worried ?  haha


----------



## Welsh (29 November 2012)

*looks down at her watch*

LADIES!!

Please synchronize your ovaries IN......
5
4
3
2
1


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Welsh said:



			*looks down at her watch*

LADIES!!

Please synchronize your ovaries IN......
5
4
3
2
1



Click to expand...

now i realy am worried haha


----------



## Jenni_ (29 November 2012)

Oh my Lord, 

Poor guy....


----------



## crabbymare (29 November 2012)

Love this thread  first post the OP made on the forum he was hounded in the wrong way and now he has a good number of ladies all hounding him for a totally different reason


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			Oh my Lord, 

Poor guy....
		
Click to expand...


haha second this


----------



## alainax (29 November 2012)

crabbymare said:



			Love this thread  first post the OP made on the forum he was hounded in the wrong way and now he has a good number of ladies all hounding him for a totally different reason 

Click to expand...

This is true  What a nice welcome he has had 

BUt now he's no longer " just backed"  poor lad has felt the full force of the HHO cougars


----------



## Dipsy83 (29 November 2012)

totally missed this thread last night, just caught up at work and have been given a few funny looks from my manager for laughing out loud..

was expecting more pics as went through the pages! but no..


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

alainax said:



			This is true  What a nice welcome he has had 

BUt now he's no longer " just backed"  poor lad has felt the full force of the HHO cougars 

Click to expand...


haha wasnt wat i was expectin to b fair




Dipsy83 said:



			totally missed this thread last night, just caught up at work and have been given a few funny looks from my manager for laughing out loud..

was expecting more pics as went through the pages! but no..

Click to expand...

no chance haha


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 November 2012)

Not even of your beautiful horses?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Not even of your beautiful horses?
		
Click to expand...


of the filly sure


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 November 2012)

Dipsy83 said:



			totally missed this thread last night, just caught up at work and have been given a few funny looks from my manager for laughing out loud..

was expecting more pics as went through the pages! but no..

Click to expand...

I think Riley is rather bemused and no doubt lives in fear of ever posting a pic of himself again


----------



## Dipsy83 (29 November 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Not even of your beautiful horses?
		
Click to expand...

or photos of you training your horses?

for educational purposes


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			I think Riley is rather bemused and no doubt lives in fear of ever posting a pic of himself again  

Click to expand...

completely, sleepin' with one eye open



Dipsy83 said:



			or photos of you training your horses?
		
Click to expand...

Hahah no ! horse sure, me na


----------



## YasandCrystal (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			completely, sleepin' with one eye open



Hahah no ! horse sure, me na
		
Click to expand...

You have too good a sense of humour Riley - you are for sure doing yourself no favours in putting your 'harem' off your trail


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 November 2012)

Dipsy83 said:



			or photos of you training your horses?

for educational purposes
		
Click to expand...

I think it is too late for the subtle approach, I am afraid Rileyboy has you all sussed by now. Seriously though some photos of your horses would be appreciated, especially of the filly as she matures. Don't panic not everyone on here is coming to stalk you but perhaps you need to keep an eye out for the older woman needing 'help' with her 'untrainable' horse!!


----------



## Dipsy83 (29 November 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I think it is too late for the subtle approach, I am afraid Rileyboy has you all sussed by now. Seriously though some photos of your horses would be appreciated, especially of the filly as she matures. Don't panic not everyone on here is coming to stalk you but perhaps you need to keep an eye out for the older woman needing 'help' with her 'untrainable' horse!! 

Click to expand...

Yes eye's open if you get asked for advise.. but do agree with seeing more pic's of your herd and the filly as she grows, as she is a little beauty.


----------



## miss_c (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Oh Riley Oh Riley.......................

Beware of the COUGARS !

you have done it now - they are not used to seeing young men in the flesh on here...

you have been warned !



Click to expand...

^^^ this!

Also just a thought, have you got something in writing saying she is now yours? Would hate for you to put time and money into her only for your friend to say it was just a loan.


----------



## Jenni_ (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			haha second this
		
Click to expand...

Mind you, you seem to be revelling in the attention lad...


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			Mind you, you seem to be revelling in the attention lad...
		
Click to expand...



wel wht can i say


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

miss_c said:



			^^^ this!

Also just a thought, have you got something in writing saying she is now yours? Would hate for you to put time and money into her only for your friend to say it was just a loan.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah hav a recipt signed by im' 2 witnesses aswel of im' vocally declarin she is now mine


----------



## Passionflower (29 November 2012)

Hahahaha I've been laughing at this thread all day!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 November 2012)

Oh my goodness, Rileyboy, let me apologise for this lot!!!! Not many men come by this forum and even less of them admit being soft, funny and horse-smitten!! (did choke on my drink reading some of the comments, amazing!)

She is a lovely, lovely filly - my share girl had no manners when she was rescued and was in a few peoples' opinions "dangerous and an accident waiting to happen". Safe to say, she's fantastic now....can be an absolute bugger now but put her owners 3 y/o granddaughter on her and she is so steady 

Good on you, she will come right with you and your dad.
K x


----------



## Liath (29 November 2012)

Good grief, I am shocked by this thread......





Been through all 29 pages and STILL no new pics of the colt... come Rileyboy, make some old women happy and some happy women old...! 

Nice filly by the way


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

for my adorin' fans haha 

n the lovely filly who need a name, think of ideas


----------



## Twinkley Lights (29 November 2012)

Riley boy lovely photos as usual , I want a house filly too now soooo cute.  We had a great dane that was bigger than that on a bean bag. 

In terms of names maybe Blaze or Jigsaw as she is beautifully marked.

Not sure you should be posting pictures of you it brings out the worst in them


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Riley boy lovely photos as usual , I want a house filly too now soooo cute.  We had a great dane that was bigger than that on a bean bag. 

In terms of names maybe Blaze or Jigsaw as she is beautifully marked.

Not sure you should be posting pictures of you it brings out the worst in them

Click to expand...

Haha! was great she wld sleep in the livin room' was born earli n mum didnt reli look afta her wldnt let her feed so she was hand reared. 
I quite like Blaze


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:








Click to expand...

How comes the fillys in the house? the mum reject her?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			How comes the fillys in the house? the mum reject her?
		
Click to expand...



Yeah, wldnt let her feed, hand reared


----------



## Welsh (29 November 2012)

OMG foal on a beanbag!!! Cuteness!


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Welsh said:



			OMG foal on a beanbag!!! Cuteness!
		
Click to expand...



haha she loved it,


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Fair play.


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

i didnt do it ******* tht, friend who used to own her did haha, lik my sleep to much


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

Cougar  
Neagative
Riley
Riley's Girl


Riley boy .... i certianly take my hat off to you.... you have a kind heart


----------



## Pidgeon (29 November 2012)

So cute having her in the house, well done for looking after her so well  As to her name well I think Jigsaw suits her very well? You could get a short list and do a poll on here for naming her perhaps?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Cougar  
Neagative
Riley
Riley's Girl


Riley boy .... i certianly take my hat off to you.... you have a kind heart
		
Click to expand...

cougar ? hahah ! nt shoutin tht down the field

 to horses yeh, people nt so much


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			So cute having her in the house, well done for looking after her so well  As to her name well I think Jigsaw suits her very well? You could get a short list and do a poll on here for naming her perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Jigsaw reminds me of tht puppet thing of saw haha !


----------



## alainax (29 November 2012)

Super cute pics!  What a darling baby pony


----------



## Pidgeon (29 November 2012)

Ewwwww in that case don't go with Jigsaw then she is far too nice to be associated with that! What about Jingles or Saffron?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

alainax said:



			Super cute pics!  What a darling baby pony 

Click to expand...


thnks, she is gna be a little star




Pidgeon said:



			Ewwwww in that case don't go with Jigsaw then she is far too nice to be associated with that! What about Jingles or Saffron?
		
Click to expand...


haha! ano, yeh jingles is nice remind me of jingle balls n she is a pain in the balls so wld suite her


----------



## Welsh (29 November 2012)

Riley's Girl sounds lovely Gingerwitch


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			i didnt do it ******* tht, friend who used to own her did haha, lik my sleep to much
		
Click to expand...


My ownership went up by 2 today now got 6, 15 month old and 6 month old fillys  saved from the meat man, the field they were in was shocking, the oldest 1 is really head shy to so more then likly ill treated


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			haha! ano, yeh jingles is nice remind me of jingle balls n she is a pain in the balls so wld suite her 

Click to expand...

Oh no....... they had just calmed down...... off we go again now


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Welsh said:



			Riley's Girl sounds lovely Gingerwitch 

Click to expand...


like tht one, Rileys girl' Ria for shrt ? haha





lee1984 said:



			My ownership went up by 2 today now got 6, 15 month old and 6 month old fillys  saved from the meat man, the field they were in was shocking, the oldest 1 is really head shy to so more then likly ill treated
		
Click to expand...



gd on yeh' Lee nice to see em' saved especially at such a yung age ! im sure she will come round with your help


----------



## Pidgeon (29 November 2012)

no no no no no never mention anything the cougars can interpret the other way lol  Certain words such as balls are a prime example 
Settles down with popcorn and waits the return of the queen cougar aka Chico Mio


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			no no no no no never mention anything the cougars can interpret the other way lol  Certain words such as balls are a prime example 
Settles down with popcorn and waits the return of the queen cougar aka Chico Mio 

Click to expand...


Hahah, dint think of tht one, she scares me  haha


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Hahah, dint think of tht one, she scares me  haha
		
Click to expand...

And her first line will be "you need more handling, its the only way.....to desensatise you"


----------



## Welsh (29 November 2012)

She scares me too but she's got lovely taste in shoes... *droooool*


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			And her first line will be "you need more handling, its the only way.....to desensatise you" 

Click to expand...

Think id rather place my balls thro a blender  haha


----------



## Pidgeon (29 November 2012)

LOL Oh good if she didn't scare you then I'd be very worried! Now anyway you going to start that poll for the fillies name then?


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Think id rather place my balls thro a blender  haha
		
Click to expand...


haha


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			LOL Oh good if she didn't scare you then I'd be very worried! Now anyway you going to start that poll for the fillies name then?
		
Click to expand...

If i cn work out how to do it haha


----------



## Pidgeon (29 November 2012)

Start a new thread and below the box for text there is the option to create a poll.............


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			Start a new thread and below the box for text there is the option to create a poll.............
		
Click to expand...


Yeh shal do it in abit


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5380&pictureid=20126

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5380&pictureid=20125
Dont fink she had ever seen hay


----------



## LittleBlackMule (29 November 2012)

Really like that little chestnut, you can send her to me if you run out of space!
Thought you didn't do cobs...


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

God Lee! Gd on ya' look rite states at the moment bless em'


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Really like that little chestnut, you can send her to me if you run out of space!
Thought you didn't do cobs...
		
Click to expand...

the chestnut is a him not a chance he'll never be moved on,

I dont really just wernt gonna let them go to the meat man there babies still & already had a bad start in life.


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Sumone messed up n they suffer, give em a great life Lee


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			God Lee! Gd on ya' look rite states at the moment bless em'
		
Click to expand...

I know the youngest she's got them thistle balls stuck in her feathers,tail,main and her ear's, they were on pure bog land up to there knees in mud and prob full of worms doesed them tonight.


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

How did u get em ? Good poor things


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			How did u get em ? Good poor things
		
Click to expand...

By chance really, was down looking at another house with more acre's they were on the bog opposit, there chucking horses and donkeys any where here at the moment, my place is up for sale aint got enough land with it for the 4 I already had, the place I was looking at today got 30 acre with it.


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Tht was lucky n 30 acres sounds nice !


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

yeah but the land is crap here, full of rushs no matter how many times you have it sprayed they still come up, its really boggy land.


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			yeah but the land is crap here, full of rushs no matter how many times you have it sprayed they still come up, its really boggy land.
		
Click to expand...


Ours is quite good, 10ish acres n copin well just turned up round gate


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

the field im in at the moment is turned up everywhere, got few acres down the road that aint to bad at the moment cant see it lasting much longer tho


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			the field im in at the moment is turned up everywhere, got few acres down the road that aint to bad at the moment cant see it lasting much longer tho
		
Click to expand...

Depressin aint it, my lot r tearin round like a bunch of madmen which aint helpin things, hope all goes well then !


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Depressin aint it, my lot r tearin round like a bunch of madmen which aint helpin things, hope all goes well then !
		
Click to expand...

I know could of swarn it was all green a month a go, now its mostly mud thoses first 2 fillys have killed it when they take off all you see mud fly off them....


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			I know could of swarn it was all green a month a go, now its mostly mud thoses first 2 fillys have killed it when they take off all you see mud fly off them....
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha yeh, havin to double feed aswell nt great, Riley is the one recking it just bombs about all the time


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

there all on hay and hard feed, how many horses you got about?


----------



## Mogg (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			the chestnut is a him not a chance he'll never be moved on,

I dont really just wernt gonna let them go to the meat man there babies still & already had a bad start in life.
		
Click to expand...

Another nice guy   good on both of you for giving these ponies a new chance at life.  Restores my faith in humans


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Mogg said:



			Another nice guy   good on both of you for giving these ponies a new chance at life.  Restores my faith in humans
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

See al these crazed woman shld hound Lee down he took 2 on haha


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			See al these crazed woman shld hound Lee down he took 2 on haha 

Click to expand...

i dont bang photos up of meself..... you pulled urself into that...haha


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Haha  embarsed of ur mug


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Haha  embarsed of ur mug
		
Click to expand...

Na mate not at all...


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Haha


----------



## jaijai (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Hahah! 
Shal edit maself out nxt time 

Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

da some already in the photo album, that other little horse laying down in da house how olds that?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Haha jai  

U tlkin to me Lee ?


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

yeah


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

What album haha ? Filly in house is Athena


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			What album haha ? Filly in house is Athena
		
Click to expand...

theres only 3.... lol was that the one that was gonna be pts then?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Yeah when she was litle n ther is a pic a cupple of weeks ago of her.


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Yeah when she was litle n ther is a pic a cupple of weeks ago of her.
		
Click to expand...

did the fella who was gonna have her pts hand rear her then?


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Yeh then gt a girlfriend n decided it wld be a fantastic idea to shov her in a field by herself so she has no manners,(horse that is nt the girlfriend, cld be easily confused tho  )


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Yeh then gt a girlfriend n decided it wld be a fantastic idea to shov her in a field by herself so she has no manners,(horse that is nt the girlfriend, cld be easily confused tho  )
		
Click to expand...

hahaha Its a shame  how many horses go to pot by loss of intrest 

At least shes got a decent owner now


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

She said she wld leave him if he didnt stop spendin loads of time with his horses. But yeh agree my lot come first


----------



## TrasaM (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			yeah but the land is crap here, full of rushs no matter how many times you have it sprayed they still come up, its really boggy land.
		
Click to expand...

You probably already know this but unless you drain the land as well the rushes just keep coming back and back and back and back..


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			She said she wld leave him if he didnt stop spendin loads of time with his horses. But yeh agree my lot come first
		
Click to expand...

Me I would have jelled her on.

same here even with the down points I wouldnt be with out them.


----------



## Izzwizz (29 November 2012)

Just read this all and so funny.  Riley Boy its funny, called my Reilly Reilly boy today, quite by accident.  Love the pics, esp the baby on the bed inside, bless.  

Lee - dont blame you not putting pics on here, you may never hear the end of it.  

This forum is becoming the Riley & Lee forum, not HHO!!


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			You probably already know this but unless you drain the land as well the rushes just keep coming back and back and back and back..

Click to expand...

Yeah I know were im at the moment I wont as its up for sale but the next place if it need it seems roscommon is full of them galway and mayo aint to bad land wise.


----------



## Ibblebibble (29 November 2012)

you soft pair you 2 taking on the waifs and strays,


----------



## Rileyboy (29 November 2012)

Am a sucker for a stray


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Izzwizz said:



			This forum is becoming the Riley & Lee forum, not HHO!!
		
Click to expand...


Doing well then aint we.... lol


----------



## SadKen (29 November 2012)

This thread has been utterly heartwarming and also funny. Plus the pictures were cute and in some cases REALLY cute.  

Lee, Riley, you are both utterly adorable.  Thank you for saving the horses you have. We need more like you two. Lots, lots more. Lol


----------



## TrasaM (29 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Yeah I know were im at the moment I wont as its up for sale but the next place if it need it seems roscommon is full of them galway and mayo aint to bad land wise.
		
Click to expand...

Am from Connemara ..got lots of them there too. If you've not them it's because there's too many rocks. Lol. ( or a lazy b@$t@#d like my brother who let all the drains my dad dug close in.)  good luck with moving to a bigger better place.


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

Baubles said:



			Am from Connemara ..got lots of them there too. If you've not them it's because there's too many rocks. Lol. ( or a lazy b@$t@#d like my brother who let all the drains my dad dug close in.)  good luck with moving to a bigger better place. 

Click to expand...

The horses eat them but makes the land look like scrub land, the place I looked at today had a big river at the bottom thats off putting to think how much rain we have here to have a big pond just have to keep looking.


----------



## katastrophykat (29 November 2012)

Now then girls- who's horses need rescuing by the HHO boys?? I was particularly mean to mine tonight


----------



## TandD (29 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Now then girls- who's horses need rescuing by the HHO boys?? I was particularly mean to mine tonight 

Click to expand...

do you think they'll do it the other way round???? my horses have made me into an abusive a&e case!!!!! concussion and hand in plaster!!!! - they been very violent...... 

or more than willing to become homeless and stray my way up north/west......


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Now then girls- who's horses need rescuing by the HHO boys?? I was particularly mean to mine tonight 

Click to expand...


good job im looking for a bigger place then


----------



## lee1984 (29 November 2012)

TandD said:



			do you think they'll do it the other way round???? my horses have made me into an abusive a&e case!!!!! concussion and hand in plaster!!!! - they been very violent...... 

or more than willing to become homeless and stray my way up north/west...... 

Click to expand...


I aint bias....lol


----------



## Crugeran Celt (30 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Am a sucker for a stray
		
Click to expand...

Would you like a 15.2hh Welsh Sect D Cob I could always let him loose near you so you think he's a stray. He gallops around and his massive feet churn up my fields, he eats like 3 horses and he acts like a 3 year old to ride but he is 10!! Very handsome though, thats the only reason he is still here!


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Doing well then aint we.... lol 

Click to expand...


quite rite



katastrophykat said:



			Now then girls- who's horses need rescuing by the HHO boys?? I was particularly mean to mine tonight 

Click to expand...

bring it ova 



Crugeran Celt said:



			Would you like a 15.2hh Welsh Sect D Cob I could always let him loose near you so you think he's a stray. He gallops around and his massive feet churn up my fields, he eats like 3 horses and he acts like a 3 year old to ride but he is 10!! Very handsome though, thats the only reason he is still here! 

Click to expand...


need more of a sob story im afriad


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

SadKen said:



			This thread has been utterly heartwarming and also funny. Plus the pictures were cute and in some cases REALLY cute.  

Lee, Riley, you are both utterly adorable.  Thank you for saving the horses you have. We need more like you two. Lots, lots more. Lol
		
Click to expand...


Utterly adorable nt been called tht befor haha  

n thanks


----------



## Fii (30 November 2012)

Riley boy, if you are still looking for a name for the filly, then i think you should call her Chico!!


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

Fii said:



			Riley boy, if you are still looking for a name for the filly, then i think you should call her Chico!!  

Click to expand...

My new best friend  haha


----------



## LuLu2 (30 November 2012)

I was laughing myself to tears last night at this thread, so thank you for that, cheered me up it did.
I also laughed when I saw the words "uncontrollable and aggressive" with the first picture it wasn't until i saw the second that i understood. 
Rileyboy your cobs are beautiful and welcome to the forum xx Good luck, you'll need it with this lot  lol xx


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

LuLu2 said:



			I was laughing myself to tears last night at this thread, so thank you for that, cheered me up it did.
I also laughed when I saw the words "uncontrollable and aggressive" with the first picture it wasn't until i saw the second that i understood. 
Rileyboy your cobs are beautiful and welcome to the forum xx Good luck, you'll need it with this lot  lol xx
		
Click to expand...



glad to hear 

thank you she is a lovly gal' just need tlc 
I know they r scary


----------



## thewonderhorse (30 November 2012)

38 pages of shameless flirting!! Hahaha. Absolutely priceless! X


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

thewonderhorse said:



			38 pages of shameless flirting!! Hahaha. Absolutely priceless! X
		
Click to expand...


Hahaha


----------



## thewonderhorse (30 November 2012)

Not that I wanted to get involved or owt


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

thewonderhorse said:



			Not that I wanted to get involved or owt 

Click to expand...

 of course not haha


----------



## Fii (30 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I know they r scary 

Click to expand...

Scary my ar** you is loving it!!


----------



## kellybee (30 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:








Click to expand...

this is the most adorable photo I've seen in ages. I need a Rileyboy in my life. *sigh*


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

need more of a sob story im afriad [/QUOTE]

You should see the mess he's made of my fields!! And I am really cruel to him he is unrugged and lives out 24/7!


----------



## Rileyboy (1 December 2012)

Me to celt arnt we evil humans, if ur willin to cook for me as I'm crippled rite now then sure


----------



## chotty (1 December 2012)

well i've just spent the past half an hour reading through 30 odd pages of this instead of doing this uni work, cheers for the laugh everyone


----------



## Rileyboy (1 December 2012)

chotty said:



			well i've just spent the past half an hour reading through 30 odd pages of this instead of doing this uni work, cheers for the laugh everyone 

Click to expand...

haha


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Me to celt arnt we evil humans, if ur willin to cook for me as I'm crippled rite now then sure [/

Thanks for the offer but cooking is not my strong point, really just trying to find a good home for the cob. If he carries on tearing up my fields he will be on offer to any home! Wouldn't part with him really but when I look at the fields I am tempted to stable him 24/7!! Hope your injury heals soon not great having to look after horses with an arm in plaster. You really should be more careful you know. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Rileyboy (1 December 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:





Rileyboy said:



			Me to celt arnt we evil humans, if ur willin to cook for me as I'm crippled rite now then sure [/

Thanks for the offer but cooking is not my strong point, really just trying to find a good home for the cob. If he carries on tearing up my fields he will be on offer to any home! Wouldn't part with him really but when I look at the fields I am tempted to stable him 24/7!! Hope your injury heals soon not great having to look after horses with an arm in plaster. You really should be more careful you know. 

Click to expand...


Just teather him to a roundabout  haha

Nooo i will take im' if ou stable him 24/7 thts cruel in my books  thank you ano, didnt plan on slippin on black ice 

Click to expand...


----------



## lee1984 (1 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:





Crugeran Celt said:



			Just teather him to a roundabout  haha
		
Click to expand...


haha 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fuzznugget (1 December 2012)

You're welcome to have my Welshie, the little tw*t bag that she is!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:





Crugeran Celt said:



			Just teather him to a roundabout  haha

Nooo i will take im' if ou stable him 24/7 thts cruel in my books  thank you ano, didnt plan on slippin on black ice 

Click to expand...

Its ok don't worry I don't agree with stabling them either and if I tethered him my worries would be over, he would strangle himself for sure. Don't know what it is with these Welsh Cobs but I have yet to meet a sane one should have bought a traditional cob instead!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			You're welcome to have my Welshie, the little tw*t bag that she is! 

Click to expand...

Its not just mine then?


----------



## Rileyboy (1 December 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Its not just mine then? 

Click to expand...

Mine r not angels, Morris breaks out all the time, Athena is a workin progress, Riely thinks its his jbo to ruin my field nd Mav  charges at people hackin past to spook their horses  haha


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

And I was lead to believe that the traditional cobs were all angels, or is that just a rumour the travelling community started to sell them?


----------



## Fuzznugget (1 December 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Its not just mine then? 

Click to expand...

Nope, definitely not! lol She's not even two yet & already terrorizing everyone in her path. Beats up the big horses, picks on my daughter, and is just a general pain. Good thing she's cute!


----------



## Rileyboy (1 December 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			And I was lead to believe that the traditional cobs were all angels, or is that just a rumour the travelling community started to sell them? 

Click to expand...

Hahah mayb  No they r great to ride n handle n wld put ur gran on em' just have cheeky personalities


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

Ginger_Nut said:



			Nope, definitely not! lol She's not even two yet & already terrorizing everyone in her path. Beats up the big horses, picks on my daughter, and is just a general pain. Good thing she's cute! 

Click to expand...

You're lucky at least she has the excuse of being a baby, mine is 10 and is still a complete numpty! As you say its the fact that he is so damn handsome that he gets away with it!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Hahah mayb  No they r great to ride n handle n wld put ur gran on em' just have cheeky personalities 

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a cheeky personality is there Rileyboy?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2012)

Welsh Cobs are not innocent either mines being a total knobber atm!


----------



## Rileyboy (1 December 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Nothing wrong with a cheeky personality is there Rileyboy?

Click to expand...

Take afta their owner  haha


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 December 2012)

He is also the opposite of sane so funny someone should say they've never met a sane Welsh D!

He's far too intelligent as well!


----------

